# A bit of a unique situation regarding a move to Italy



## Theitaliansboyfriend (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Folks.

Loved up Brit in distress! I'd really appreciate some advice here if possible as this has got me a little flustered.

Basically, I met an Italian girl whilst in Spain, and after visiting each other numerous times, we've started a relationship. I'd now like to move over to Italy so we can be together properly.

I originally thought that, due to being a member of the EU (I'm a Brit), I could just go over there and stay, but it seems it's not that simple. I've read that I need to immediately notify the local authority of my stay if I wish to stay 3 months (which I do), and that if I want to stay up to 5 years (which I do), I need to apply for an EC Residence permit. Is that all correct?

I've also read that there's an Italian language test. However, is this test required for the 5 year EC residence permit, or only for when I want to apply for permanent residency? I don't know much Italian but I'm currently learning and intend to become fluent in time. 

Now on to my more unique issue. I'm actually self-employed with my own business, and my intention has been to move over to Italy, but continue working for my clients in the UK (it's 99% internet work) with the money going into my UK bank account whilst paying my UK taxes. I'd then intend to just use my debit card to withdraw money to live over there and pay my way. I earn quite a good income which is far more than the minimum amount required (I believe it's around 5000 euros).

My question is, would this be acceptable and can be used as grounds for sufficient self-support to allow me to apply for 5 year residency and permanent residency if all goes well? Or will it be more complicated than that, i.e. having to pay Italian taxes too, or even register my business in Italy? 

Thank you for any advice. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello there,

From what I gathered from your post, I can assure you that your situation is far from unique. Among those who chose to move to another country, and face all the consequent situations (learning the local language, getting used to local customs, food, etc.) there is quite a number who, rather than for the better opportunities or the attractives of their destination, decide to move elsewhere following their heart. For that I wish you the best of luck.

However I must say that whoever gave you all those misleading (and incorrect) informations on how to settle in Italy was probably pulling your leg.

The rules regarding the entry and stay of UK citizens (along with citizens of any other EU member state) in Italy are codified in the Legislative Decree 6 February 2007 no. 30, which introduced in the Italian legislation the contents of the EU directive 2004/38/CE on the right of citizens of the Union and their family members to move and reside freely within the territory of the Member States.

According to the law in force, EU citizens moving to Italy for a period longer than 90 days have to register their residence at the local "ufficio anagrafe" bringing the following documents:
- A valid passport (or other valid travel document);
- Proof of employment or registration in a school or university or other learning institution, or either a signed affidavit of sufficient economic means to support him/herself and not be a burden of the Social Services (the yearly gross amount estimated for a single person is 5,577.00 Euros);
- Proof of health insurance or other document granting cover for health services in Italy (for UK citizens a E106 or E109 form will do, to be applied for beforehand at HMRC).

In your case, a signed statement from your girlfriend (see the relevant form), together with a copy of her photo ID, will provide proof of your residential address.

However, if your papers are in order the whole process shouldn't take longer than a few days. It mostly depends on the "Comune" where you will reside and the work ethics of its employees...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Theitaliansboyfriend said:


> I originally thought that, due to being a member of the EU (I'm a Brit), I could just go over there and stay, but it seems it's not that simple.


It's _almost_ that simple.



> I've read that I need to immediately notify the local authority of my stay if I wish to stay 3 months (which I do), and that if I want to stay up to 5 years (which I do), I need to apply for an EC Residence permit. Is that all correct?


No. The former is correct, the latter is optional. Applying for an EC Long Term Residence Permit is optional.

You also have the option to apply for acquisition of Italian citizenship after 5 years of continuous legal residence in Italy. (Five years is the minimum for EU/EEA citizens.)



> I've also read that there's an Italian language test....


There's a so-called "integration test" (and class), but that's only if you wish to pursue the purely optional step(s).

The practical advantage of an EC Long Term Residence Permit for an EU/EEA citizen is that you don't have to renew it as often as an ordinary Permesso di Soggiorno (residence permit), but otherwise it's not _terribly_ exciting.



> My question is, would this be acceptable and can be used as grounds for sufficient self-support to allow me to apply for 5 year residency and permanent residency if all goes well?


Yes, it would. Though please note that you'll be a tax resident of Italy, not of the U.K. The length of the wire (or wireless connection) between you and your client is immaterial. Where you physically perform the work is material.

A business registration is probably optional since you presumably have no clients in Italy and given the nature of the business. But Italian personal income tax (and social insurance contributions, and wealth taxes) are not optional.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Some useful info here:

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-italy

and here:

EUROPA – Living abroad


----------

